# Your commuting weather tolerance ?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

What drives you off your bike?

For basic xport (to cafes, grocery, hardware, etc) I'm very unlikely to be on my bike in anything under 20f. 20 to maybe 35f and I'm good for a couple of miles each way. 35 - 45f I'm good for about 10 each way. This is all in street clothes btw. Icy, slushy, or heavy rain ain't too appealing either. Light rain or snow is OK.

My wife is pretty much fair weather for xport type stuff so over 40f and dry is her thing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hurricane type winds and lightning storms is about it.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I do not like to ride in wet conditions. I have done it (including once doing a 103 mile ride in constant rain), but if it is raining or is likely to rain, I usually do not ride. Insofar as temperatures are concerned, I have ridden in temps as low as 15F and as high as 105F, but my preferred range is 35F to 85F. I actually prefer cold weather riding to warm weather riding. But, you have to have the right gear.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Lightening is an absolute no-no as are slippery roads & heavy fog. Aside from that anythiing 15F+ and clear roads is a go.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

InfiniteLoop said:


> What drives you off your bike?


Nothing yet.

I started cycling to work in April 2006. The last day I skipped it was in July 2006. I still regret that choice.

As for winter, living on a Great Lake generally means "lake effect" snow nearly every day, winds whipping across the lake from Canada most days, and snowstorm snow every week to ten days. But luckily, we're just far enough west that most of the major eastern seaboard nor'easters miss us. The eastern end of the lake gets socked with those too.

The coldest it's gotten here since I started cycling is -4°F. I've ridden in that. It's different than warmer temperatures, but not really more demanding.

It's this time of year I find more challenging. The combination of rain and wind is hard to deal with. Remember the line in the Gordon Lightfoot song, "the gales of November came early"? I think it's shaping up to be one of those years. At least in the teens when it's windy, I'm dry.

Still, after warming up at work, or again at home, I always feel good about having ridden.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ice*



InfiniteLoop said:


> What drives you off your bike?
> 
> For basic xport (to cafes, grocery, hardware, etc) I'm very unlikely to be on my bike in anything under 20f. 20 to maybe 35f and I'm good for a couple of miles each way. 35 - 45f I'm good for about 10 each way. This is all in street clothes btw. Icy, slushy, or heavy rain ain't too appealing either. Light rain or snow is OK.
> 
> My wife is pretty much fair weather for xport type stuff so over 40f and dry is her thing.


The coldest I ever commuted was -22F (-30 C) but it never got colder than that so I don't know my lower limit. The thing that put me off was the rare ice storm. They would salt the main roads so it was OK driving, but my commuting roads were like a skating rink, only more slippery because the ice was wet. That put me off the bike. 

And like 3 times over 30 years we had deep snowfalls so I skied to work. Only about 10% of the workforce made it in on those days and the skiing was still OK on the way home because neary everyone had stayed off the roads.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Dont have one,
Ride whenever i'm in the mood.
Sometimes ill go out in terrible weather just to see what its like to ride in it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have much in the way of cold weather gear, so 32 is usually the limit for me. Otherwise, I'm with Kerry, if there's ice on the road I stay off the bike.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Serveve road weather alerts and lightening.

Andrew


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

MB1 said:


> Hurricane type winds and lightning storms is about it.



^^^Ditto^^^


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

When I lived in Wisconsin, -15F was my limit (I'd fill my water bottles with hot water before heading out) for a 9-mile commute. Here in CT it never gets all that cold, but if it snows even a little, the roads are too narrow to be safe, and I walk or bus.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

For commuting to work, my tolerance is reached at 0F. My ride to work is generally into the wind, and it can get pretty cold for that ride.

Snow/Rain/Wind doesn't really bother me, but the windchill makes it tough. Ever try fiddling with your lock and cable at 0 degrees? I don't like it.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

The hard folks of RBR!


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I finally bought studded tires last year so I could commute when it's icy...

I did second-guess riding last year when my water bottles froze on the way to work. My solution was to switch to the Camelbak.

Other than that, the only thing that would keep me off the bike would be a blizzard or tornado.


----------



## shortribs (Oct 7, 2012)

Another year round commuter here.... Surviving New York City is less about the cold & occasional snow and more about coping with the intense heat spells. 

Still beats the subway, any day.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Winter out here in North L.A.county isn't much of an issue. A few rainy days is about it. I don't ride in the rain; getting gutter crap splashed on me with no showers at work, is not something I can live with. Yes I have fenders but they don't stop everything. And with the small amount of rain we get, the gutters are always full of crap. 

No real cold to speak of, I think we had maybe 5 mornings last winter in the mid to upper 30s; most mornings are in the 50s. I actually like riding in the 'cold' much more than riding in summer heat. I tend to stop commuting when it is over 100f. I did ride home in 102f heat a few times and was just about cooked when I got home.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Black ice.

That's pretty much it. I'm in Seattle, so it doesn't come up often enough for me to feel justified in getting the tires to ride it safely.

While snow has tempted me in the past, the public transit system and my car at the time are both much worse in snow, while my mountain bike keeps on keeping on.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I've commuted in temps from -22 to over 100 F. Below 35 and above 85 I'm generally not riding in street clothes. I really like riding in the 35-55 range.

I generally try to wait out thunderstorms, but that doesn't always work at the end of the day. If it's storming in the morning I usually work from home for an hour or two.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll ride home in the wet, but not to work in the wet, so if it is raining in the morning, then I drive. Just safer for me that way. I'll ride until it snows basically.
I also only have really one option for getting to work which has been under construction for 4+ years now. It'll be done soon which will mean 4' bike lanes both north and southbound. It is a flat route with lots of traffic. Once it starts to snow I stop otherwise I would get taken out by a plow or other driver because there is no place else to hide.
If I get a fat bike I could ride an inactive railroad track into work, which has been on my mind a lot lately.
It is not converted to a bike path, so the ties and rails are still there. It is not really rideable even with full suspension (I tried). But snow covered it would make for an awesome ride into town and avoid all sorts of traffic in the winter.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

onrhodes said:


> It is not converted to a bike path, so the ties and rails are still there. It is not really rideable even with full suspension (I tried).


Me thinks you were doing it wrong. On a paved path you ride in the middle, on tracks you ride on the sides - on those rails that are raised up and oh so smooth. Cornering at speed takes a bit of practice since you have to ride just a bit on the inside edge, but after a few commutes you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

I require a breathable atmosphere.

I prefer 60F partly cloudy with a permanent tail wind.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

40-118, I am a big wuss when it comes to cold.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Haven't missed a day since I started doing it in 2010. Subzero temps seem the same as just normal below freezing and Specialized makes excellent winter/rain gear


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

Provided I've got the right gear; almost anything goes, but then we don't get the extremes in temperature I've read in some of the above. 
I do though get nervous riding through storms; potential falling trees / tree limbs, and or lightning. I remember once riding home in pelting rain when suddenly the scrub around me just lit up blue, no sooner did my mind register the event, there was this colossal crack of thunder that made me realise what a tiny speck in the universe I am. I couldn't peddle any more, I was immobilised with fear. What do you do?.... ride faster? slow down? look for somewhere to hide?....I didn't have a clue. I was glad to make it home that night. Now when I see the fronts approaching I ride like hell.


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

MB1 said:


> Hurricane type winds and lightning storms is about it.


same here. this is my first year commuting so I havent had a winter yet but I am planning on riding in light snow.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I got caught in a pretty intense hail storm on Sunday. I was mountain biking and it was the last day that my closest "real" mountain's singletrack is open for the season. Also, it was pretty on my way over.

The thunder and lightning were a bit scary. I never summited and was on my way down when that happened, so not as bad as it could have been - I wasn't in any real danger from that. But I didn't have a rain shell with me, so when I got a bit lower and there was rain to go with the hail and more liquid water getting sprayed around by my tires, it was a bit miserable.

I wouldn't repeat that, given a choice. But it was a hell of a way to end the season - much better than the ones where I realize after a while that my MTB season's done, but I never did a ride to mark it.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

My area isn't known for tornados but we had a record amount of them in the area the other day. I didn't go riding during the alert. It's just a matter of safety for me. I have to be seen by drivers. So even with all my lighting I won't ride in heavy fog which is fairly common in the mornings in this area and I won't ride in the rain if it's dark. It's just too dangerous as far I am concerned. We don't get snow and only rarely is it below freezing. I ride when it's cold as long as there's no road ice. Heat never stops me, but the warmest I've ridden in is 110F.


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing so far. We dont get much snow here so I dont have to worry about that. The worst is heavy rain. Rode home from work in a typhoon a couple months ago. I had rain gear on and a "water proof" bag, but no part of me was dry by the time I got home. I learned my lesson though and have improved my heavy rain strategy since.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

When I was working I would commute (or just simply out riding) down to 36 to 40 degree ranges is the coldest I will cycle in, I won't ride in snow or ice or forecasted to snow or iced up by the time I want to leave work, I try not to ride in the rain but since I live in Indiana the weather can change so I may have to ride home in the rain but it doesn't bother me except of course predicted tornados or heavy thunder and lightening storms or what they call severe storm warning, I won't ride in wind over 30 mph with gust potential a lot higher. So I listen to weather radio a lot and actually take it with me to work in case of a unexpected forecast change.

I took rain gear with me always in case of rain .


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

I usually won't ride any more if the snowmelt has refrozen into large icy patches. Falling hurts a lot more now than it used to...

Last year I rode my 7-1/2 mi commute in minus 8F temps.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Eiron said:


> Last year I rode my 7-1/2 mi commute in minus 8F temps.


Def hardman territory!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

I rode my 18 mile commute today and it was 25 degrees. Had to try out my $5.00 ebay goggles that just came in. They were much better than sunglasses! Wish I had bought them years ago. Sunny and no wind made for a nice commute due to all the layers and face covering. 
Took a 26 mile route home because it was 50 and I got off early. Beautiful!


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

I commute year-round here in NYC. 6 miles from Brooklyn to Manhattan. 

The only days I opt for the subway are those with special logistical issues, such as a meeting out of town, or something like getting together with non-riding friends after work, and would rather not leave my bike locked up in the city while I ride subways or cabs with the group later.

Weather isn't a concern unless it contributes to one of those logistical issues. I love when it snows. I will admit I don't like riding in rain, only because my feet get soaked, but once I get some proper footwear, it will be fine. For now I just ride in my MTB shoes, and leave fresh office shoes at work, and bring dry socks.


----------

